# Please help with PS CS2, one question



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi, 

I've made some stuff on PS CS2 before but i'm just trying now to make a banner but i can't get the parts of pictures i want. When I use the "magnetic Lasoo" and go around the picture it keeps saying,
" Warning: No pixals are more than 50% selected. The selection edges will not be visible." 

Is this just a problem with my setting or is it the picture?

Any help please. 

Thanks alot


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Same program I use. The unfortunate thing is I only ever use the eraser to rub/cut the outside of pictures. I change the hardness to about 15, it works quite well. I do know people that would probably know though..


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

When you select the lasso tool you should see a setting along the top left called "Feathering". If you have a number in there and the area you are trying to cut is small then what you are doing is basically cancelling out what you are selecting.


So get rid of any feathering numbers and keep it at zero. If the problem persists you can send it to me to fix.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

if u put it on overlay u dont have to take the black background out

i think thats what u want


----------

